# Venice Guide Service March Report



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

Well its been 4 years since we last had a moderate to low river and we have one this year. The specks are showing up in the bays and we have some green water to look at for a change. The mild winter also made for an early spring and the fishing is showing that.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

more


----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

last batch!


----------



## bcave001 (Apr 2, 2014)

Rok,

Thank you for an amazing day! My team from Houston, Tx had a blast. Will definately charter with you again this fall.

Waterdog


----------

